# Problem im IE 7



## julieann (17. März 2010)

Hallo!

Auf folgender Unterseite habe ich eine PLZ-Suche eingebaut:

http://www.oecocolor.de/vertrieb1.php

Je nachdem, welche PLZ man in das Suchfeld eingibt, wird auf der rechten Seite die entsprechende Adresse angezeigt.
Das funktioniert bei mir auch ohne Probleme. Aber im IE7 passiert einfach gar nichts.

Weiß jemand, woran das liegen kann?

Hier ist der PHP Code:


```
<?php



if ( isset($_POST['plz']) )
{
$plz = (int)$_POST['plz'];
 if (  ($plz >= 70000 && $plz <= 76709)  || ($plz >= 76901 && $plz <= 79999)  || ($plz >= 88000 && $plz <= 89199) || ($plz >= 89500 && $plz <= 89699))
{
$adresse = '<h1>Martina Bross</h1> 
<span class="vertreter">
<span class="bold">Ro-Ma Handelsvertretung CDH</span><br>
Spiel-, Sport- und Freizeitanlagen<br>
Im Langgarten 23<br>
77731 Willstätt-Sand<br><br>
Tel. 0 78 52 - 99 98 96<br>
Fax 0 78 52 - 99 98 97<br>
<a href="mailto: ro-ma@onlinehome.de">ro-ma@onlinehome.de</a><br>
<a href="www.spielgeraete-roma.de">www.spielgeraete-roma.de</a>
</span>
';
}
else if ( ($plz >= 80000 && $plz <= 87999)  || ($plz >= 89200 && $plz <= 84999) || ($plz >= 89700 && $plz <= 89799)  || ($plz >= 89400 && $plz <= 84999) )
{
$adresse = '<h1>Wilfried Theuß</h1> 
<span class="vertreter">
<span class="bold">Bau- und Industrievertretungen</span><br>
Spiel-, Sport- und Freizeitanlagen<br>
Ruffiniallee 16e<br>
82152 Planegg<br><br>
Tel. 089 - 85 96 643<br>
Fax 089 - 85 99 948<br>
<a href="mailto: wilfried.theuss@t-online.de">wilfried.theuss@t-online.de</a>

</span>';
}


else if ( ($plz >= 26000 && $plz <= 27999)  )
{
$adresse = '<h1>Katrin Pogan</h1> 
<span class="vertreter">
<span class="bold">Öcocolor GmbH & Co KG</span><br>

Hemkenroder Straße 14<br>
38162 Destedt<br><br>
Tel. +49 (0)5306 / 94 14 44<br>
Fax  +49 (0)5306 / 94 14 45<br>
<a href="mailto: info@oecocolor.de">info@oecocolor.de</a><br>
<a href="www.oecocolor.de">www.oecocolor.de</a>
</span>';
}
else  if (  ($plz >= 34000 && $plz <= 36999)  || ($plz >= 55000 && $plz <= 55999)  || ($plz >= 60000 && $plz <= 69999) || ($plz >= 76710 && $plz <= 76900))
{
$adresse = '<h1>Sabine Büchi</h1> 
<span class="vertreter">
<span class="bold">Sabine Büchi Handelsvertretung</span><br>

Alt Werret 41b<br>
41564 Kaarst<br><br>
Tel. 0 21 31 - 60 40 75 <br>
Fax 0 21 31 - 60 40 76<br>
<a href="mailto: Buechi.HV@t-online.de">Buechi.HV@t-online.de</a><br>
<a href="www.buechi-freiraumausstattung.de">www.buechi-freiraumausstattung.de</a>
</span>
';
}
else  if (  ($plz >= 90000 && $plz <= 93999)  || ($plz >= 95000 && $plz <= 97999) )
{
$adresse = '<h1>Heinz Ulrich Busch</h1> 
<span class="vertreter">
<span class="bold">Spiel-, Sport- und Freiraumausstattungen</span><br>

Kollerstr. 15<br>
96114 Hirschaid <br><br>
Tel. 0 95 45 - 94 33-0<br>
Fax 0 95 45 - 94 33-22<br>
<a href="mailto: busch-freiraum@gmx.de">busch-freiraum@gmx.de</a><br>
<a href="www.busch-freiraum.de">www.busch-freiraum.de</a>
</span>
';
}


else  if (  ($plz >= 32000 && $plz <= 33999)  )
{
$adresse = '<h1>Hans Jürgen Feldhaus</h1> 
<span class="vertreter">
<span class="bold">Primaspielplatz</span><br>
Postfach 1217<br>
Jan-van-Detten-Str. 41<br>
48282 Emsdetten<br><br>
Tel.  0 25 72 - 981 10<br>
Fax. 0 25 72 - 981 11<br>
<a href="mailto: info@primaspielplatz.de">info@primaspielplatz.de</a><br>
<a href="www.primaspielplatz.de">www.primaspielplatz.de</a>
</span>
';
}

else  if (  ($plz >= 6000 && $plz <= 7999)  )
{
$adresse = '<h1>Jörg & Christian Hammer</h1> 
<span class="vertreter">
<span class="bold">Jörg Hammer / Christian Hammer GbR</span><br>

Rietzer Berg 15<br>
14797 Kloster Lehnin / OT Rietz<br><br>
Tel. 0 33 81 - 72 98 -0<br>
Fax 0 33 81 - 7 98 - 28<br>
<a href="mailto: hammer.Werksvertretung@t-online.de">hammer.Werksvertretung@t-online.de</a><br>
<a href="www.spielplatz-hammer.de">www.spielplatz-hammer.de</a>
</span>
';
}


else  if (  ($plz >= 1000 && $plz <= 4999) || ($plz >= 8000 && $plz <= 10999) || ($plz >= 12000 && $plz <= 19999) || ($plz >= 23930 && $plz <= 24999))
{
$adresse = '<span class="vertreter">
<span class="bold">RANZINGER-HANDELS GMBH</span><br>

Lindenstr. 3<br>
16540 Hohen Neuendorf OT Stolpe<br><br>
Tel. 0 33 03 - 29 69 - 6<br>
Fax 0 33 03 - 29 69 77<br>
<a href="mailto: info@ranzinger-ausstattung.de">info@ranzinger-ausstattung.de</a><br>
<a href="www.ranzinger-ausstattung.de">www.ranzinger-ausstattung.de</a>
</span>
';
}

else  if (  ($plz >= 20000 && $plz <= 23929) || ($plz >= 24000 && $plz <= 25999) )
{
$adresse = '<h1>Stephan Tanneberger</h1>
<span class="vertreter">
<span class="bold">Handelsvertretung</span><br>

Holsatenallee 19D<br>
24576 Bad Bramstedt<br><br>
Tel. 0 4192-201 81 42<br>
Fax  04192-201 81 43<br>
<a href="mailto: info@tanneberger.info">info@tanneberger.info</a><br>
<a href="www.tanneberger.info">www.tanneberger.info</a>
</span>
';
}

else  if (  ($plz >= 40000 && $plz <= 54999) || ($plz >= 56000 && $plz <= 59999) )
{
$adresse = '<h1>Michael Renk</h1>
<span class="vertreter">
<span class="bold">Kindergarten und Objektmöbel<br>Spielgeräte und Fallschutz</span><br>

Elsa-Brändström-Str. 44<br>
40595 Düsseldorf<br><br>
Tel. 0 211 - 700 08 86<br>
Fax 0 211 - 700 92 45<br>
<a href="mailto: info@michael-renk.de">info@michael-renk.de</a><br>
<a href="www.michael-renk.de">www.michael-renk.de</a>
</span>
';
}

else  if (  ($plz >= 29000 && $plz <= 31999) || ($plz >= 37000 && $plz <= 38999) )
{
$adresse = '<h1>Peter Zeimet</h1>
<span class="vertreter">
<span class="bold">Handelsvertretungen</span><br>
Menzelstr. 58<br>
30459 Hannover<br><br>
Tel. 0 511 - 23 12 33<br>
Fax 0 511 - 23 43 848<br>
<a href="mailto: P.Zeimet@t-online.de">P.Zeimet@t-online.de</a><br>
<a href="www.Peter-Zeimet.de">www.Peter-Zeimet.de</a>
</span>
';
}



}
else { $adresse = "";}
?>
```


----------



## Maik (17. März 2010)

Hi,

da hier kein PHP-Problem vorliegt, sondern die Ursache im Stylesheet zu suchen ist, wurde dein Thema von einem Moderatorenkollege hierher verschoben.

Scheinbar ist dir mein Beitrag in deinem Thread Popups entgangen, denn an der Art der Positionierung hast du seitdem nichts verändert.

mfg Maik


----------

